# Would these arms be considered to be a decent size? I know they aren’t massive but I think they look ok.



## TedMez (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## TODAY (Jul 26, 2022)

I would rate that arm a 5.7/10


----------



## eazy (Jul 26, 2022)

nice truck


----------



## Butch_C (Jul 26, 2022)

The arms are a 4 but the feet are at least a 10 possibly an 11.


----------



## TedMez (Jul 26, 2022)

eazy said:


> nice truck


Not mine lol


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 26, 2022)

There’s no appreciable muscle tbh


----------



## TedMez (Jul 26, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> The arms are a 4 but the feet are at least a 10 possibly an 11.


Dang, out of curiosity, what is so bad about my arms? I’m not a bodybuilder or anything, but I thought they had decent size for a average gym goer.


----------



## Butch_C (Jul 26, 2022)

TedMez said:


> Dang, out of curiosity, what is so bad about my arms? I’m not a bodybuilder or anything, but I thought they had decent size for a average gym goer.


In the first few months or after the newbie gains?


----------



## TedMez (Jul 26, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> In the first few months or after the newbie gains?


This was me after a cut. Here they are at my walk around weight. They get bigger by like an inch. Maybe they look better here rip?


----------



## TedMez (Jul 26, 2022)

TedMez said:


> This was me after a cut. Here they are at my walk around weight. They get bigger by like an inch. Maybe they look better here rip?





TODAY said:


> I would rate that arm a 5.7/10


----------



## TomJ (Jul 26, 2022)

triceps arent half bad for your frame, but not much definition, just stick with your training and the size and definition will come


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 26, 2022)

TedMez said:


> This was me after a cut. Here they are at my walk around weight. They get bigger by like an inch. Maybe they look better here rip?


You look like you’ve just started training. 
You don’t really have much muscle.


----------



## TODAY (Jul 26, 2022)

TedMez said:


> Dang, out of curiosity, what is so bad about my arms? I’m not a bodybuilder or anything, but I thought they had decent size for a average gym goer.



5.9


----------



## beachbody30 (Jul 26, 2022)

so - as you are a self admitted "gym goer" and not a bodybuilder, I think my opinion as a fellow "gym goer"  can be sorta helpful?

Your arms are bigger than most guys in the 'normal world', but absolutely nothing special in your average gym. If I were to guess, you go to the gym sorta consistently. You probably sometimes follow a program strictly, but never for than a few months. And your diet is probably at most 40% disciplined.

I say that because you have some muscle, but are carrying way too much fat to be able to really see it. Also, your sleeves being rolled up like that kinda look stupid. Not trying to be mean, but you're literally asking to be judged.

I could be totally off base with my lifestyle predictions, but hey. Even us retarded clocks get the time right a few times every solstice.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 26, 2022)

TedMez said:


> View attachment 25393


I’m a big fan of your Eastern European terrorist pants though!


----------



## Butch_C (Jul 26, 2022)

TedMez said:


> This was me after a cut. Here they are at my walk around weight. They get bigger by like an inch. Maybe they look better here rip?


Look like the average gym goer to me. But why do you even care what some dude on the internet thinks. Keep working at it. Don't quit and progressively overload, eat well and grow!


----------



## TedMez (Jul 26, 2022)

beachbody30 said:


> so - as you are a self admitted "gym goer" and not a bodybuilder, I think my opinion as a fellow "gym goer"  can be sorta helpful?
> 
> Your arms are bigger than most guys in the 'normal world', but absolutely nothing special in your average gym. If I were to guess, you go to the gym sorta consistently. You probably sometimes follow a program strictly, but never for than a few months. And your diet is probably at most 40% disciplined.
> 
> ...


Lol you pinpointed my routine. Yeah although in the picture I was super lean, I’m very pale so that’s a issue, don’t think fat was the issue. Thanks for the feedback man! Yeah sorry about the sleeve lmao, at the time thought it would make my arms pop better 💀.


----------



## beachbody30 (Jul 26, 2022)

TedMez said:


> This was me after a cut. Here they are at my walk around weight. They get bigger by like an inch. Maybe they look better here rip?


if you ran another cut, you might be working with a decent (but trim/athletic) physique. Right now the fat is making you feel much more bulky and "big" than you really are under that winter coat.

Trust me, I wore that coat for yearsssssssss.


----------



## TedMez (Jul 26, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Look like the average gym goer to me. But why do you even care what some dude on the internet thinks. Keep working at it. Don't quit and progressively overload, eat well and grow!


Idk just good to have some feedback I guess. Thanks for the help bro!


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 26, 2022)

TedMez said:


> Lol you pinpointed my routine. Yeah although in the picture I was super lean, I’m very pale so that’s a issue, don’t think fat was the issue. Thanks for the feedback man! Yeah sorry about the sleeve lmao, at the time thought it would make my arms pop better 💀.


You didn’t post a pic where you were kinda lean. Super lean means striations. 
You have a gut and no definition.


----------



## TedMez (Jul 26, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> You didn’t post a pic where you were kinda lean. Super lean means striations.
> You have a gut and no definition.





RiR0 said:


> You look like you’ve just started training.
> You don’t really have much muscle.


I know I’m nothing special l. But I have 15.5” arms and feel like I’ve definitely made good progress. I know I’m not bodybuilder level or ever will come close, but dang I never thought my physique was that bad 💀.


----------



## TedMez (Jul 26, 2022)

TomJ said:


> triceps arent half bad for your frame, but not much definition, just stick with your training and the size and definition will come


Thanks man, will do!


----------



## TedMez (Jul 26, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I’m a big fan of your Eastern European terrorist pants though!


Lol


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 26, 2022)

TedMez said:


> I know I’m nothing special l. But I have 15.5” arms and feel like I’ve definitely made good progress. I know I’m not bodybuilder level or ever will come close, but dang I never thought my physique was that bad 💀.


Nope never said anything is bad or good. I’m being honest. You haven’t developed your physique yet. 
You need to train hard and learn how to diet consistently for years. 
You admitted you have no consistency. 
How do you expect to get result if you’re not putting in any effort?
What good would it be if I lied to you? Im not going to give a pat on the back be dishonest to make you feel good.


----------



## Yano (Jul 26, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I’m a big fan of your Eastern European terrorist pants though!


You think this is his mild mannered alter ego ... and perhaps he's really ... Blyatman ?


----------



## Signsin1 (Jul 26, 2022)

Try using heavier dumbbells than the one in the pic. lol

Seriously, keep persistently training and eating correctly.. They'll grow


----------



## Test_subject (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## TedMez (Jul 26, 2022)

Bro what’s wrong with the pants lol 😂. They in style.


----------



## Trendkill (Jul 26, 2022)

You've got to understand when you come on this forum that you are going to get a no bullshit, God's honest truth answer about stuff like this.  There are absolute freaks on this forum including some responding to you in this thread.  Would guys like those shown below be impressed by your arm?  Absolutely not.  Don't come here looking for compliments or a pat on the back for a 15" arm.  Come here looking for experience and knowledge and learn from the board.  If you do that you will make some serious progress and really have something to show.


----------



## Yano (Jul 26, 2022)

Davai Cyka !!!!


----------



## snake (Jul 26, 2022)

Good for average guy on the street, average for a gym goer. Looking big is not always about being big.


----------



## Test_subject (Jul 26, 2022)

snake said:


> Good for average guy on the street, average for a gym goer. Looking big is not always about being big.


Yep. 

There are a bunch of guys who are fat as hell who walk around my gym in sleeveless shirts trying to show off their guns. 

If 6” of your 23” arm is fat, it’s not impressive.


----------



## Yano (Jul 26, 2022)

The Shadow had 21" Biceps ,,, 

Get you a sewing tape measure wrap it around your arm ,,, do it again cus you won't believe it the first time ,, realize your not lean and that will shrink by at least a half inch to an inch when you are ... and there ya go.

Then look up in the mirror and realize its just silly to compare yourself to dedicated hard working driven people with set goals. Enjoy your work outs , work hard but only compare yourself to what you looked like the day before not some one else or their opinion.


----------



## TedMez (Jul 26, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> You've got to understand when you come on this forum that you are going to get a no bullshit, God's honest truth answer about stuff like this.  There are absolute freaks on this forum including some responding to you in this thread.  Would guys like those shown below be impressed by your arm?  Absolutely not.  Don't come here looking for compliments or a pat on the back for a 15" arm.  Come here looking for experience and knowledge and learn from the board.  If you do that you will make some serious progress and really have something to show.
> View attachment 25404
> View attachment 25405


Yeah I was just trying to get some feedback on where I’m currently standing. Yeah I’m kinda just realizing how hardcore this place is compared to others lol.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Jul 26, 2022)

I respect the confidence(or body dismorphia), but keep going and you'll get there bro


----------



## TedMez (Jul 26, 2022)

Signsin1 said:


> Try using heavier dumbbells than the one in the pic. lol
> 
> Seriously, keep persistently training and eating correctly.. They'll grow


Yeah I was just trying to get a quick pump. Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## lifter6973 (Jul 26, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> You've got to understand when you come on this forum that you are going to get a no bullshit, God's honest truth answer about stuff like this.  There are absolute freaks on this forum including some responding to you in this thread.  Would guys like those shown below be impressed by your arm?  Absolutely not.  Don't come here looking for compliments or a pat on the back for a 15" arm.  Come here looking for experience and knowledge and learn from the board.  If you do that you will make some serious progress and really have something to show.
> View attachment 25404
> View attachment 25405


Who is the jabroni with the nipple that seems displaced?


----------



## lifter6973 (Jul 26, 2022)

TedMez said:


> Yeah I was just trying to get a quick pump. Thanks for the kind words!


15" is tiny bro. Like the others said, this isn't the spot for pats on the back or awards just for participating.
Stick around, learn and grow. It can come with time and effort.


----------



## TedMez (Jul 26, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> 15' is tiny bro. Like the others said, this isn't the spot for pats on the back or awards just for participating.
> Stick around, learn and grow. It can come with time and effort.


I know I’ve been humbled lol. I know with all of you guys a 15 incher is tiny af. But for a high schooler they aren’t bad. Only gonna get bigger too.


----------



## lifter6973 (Jul 26, 2022)

TedMez said:


> I know I’ve been humbled lol. I know with all of you guys a 15 incher is tiny af. But for a high schooler they aren’t bad. Only gonna get bigger too.


No, you didn't just say that. @CJ


----------



## TedMez (Jul 26, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> No, you didn't just say that. @CJ


I’m 18. I’m going into my senior year, it’s not unheard of.


----------



## TedMez (Jul 26, 2022)

In


Yano said:


> The Shadow had 21" Biceps ,,,
> 
> Get you a sewing tape measure wrap it around your arm ,,, do it again cus you won't believe it the first time ,, realize your not lean and that will shrink by at least a half inch to an inch when you are ... and there ya go.
> 
> Then look up in the mirror and realize its just silly to compare yourself to dedicated hard working driven people with set goals. Enjoy your work outs , work hard but only compare yourself to what you looked like the day before not some one else or their opinion





Yano said:


> The Shadow had 21" Biceps ,,,
> 
> Get you a sewing tape measure wrap it around your arm ,,, do it again cus you won't believe it the first time ,, realize your not lean and that will shrink by at least a half inch to an inch when you are ... and there ya go.
> 
> ...


I think I would mog him in a bodybuilding show! Good advice though!


----------



## TODAY (Jul 26, 2022)

TedMez said:


> Yeah I was just trying to get some feedback on where I’m currently standing. Yeah I’m kinda just realizing how hardcore this place is compared to others lol.


I'd definitely encourage you to start a diet/exercise log here. It'd allow us to get to know you better and could prove to be advantageous in your quest for bigger arms.


----------



## Signsin1 (Jul 26, 2022)

Yano said:


> The Shadow had 21" Biceps ,,,
> 
> Get you a sewing tape measure wrap it around your arm ,,, do it again cus you won't believe it the first time ,, realize your not lean and that will shrink by at least a half inch to an inch when you are ... and there ya go.
> 
> ...


Remember seeing these black and whites in a magazine as a kid and being mesmerized .  They are from 3 or 4 weeks out from the '93 Olympia.. Dorian was a fucking monster here and still came in more conditioned than this at contest.. His biceps were actually his weakest part.


----------



## Trendkill (Jul 26, 2022)

Signsin1 said:


> Remember seeing these black and whites in a magazine as a kid and being mesmerized .  They are from 3 or 4 weeks out from the '93 Olympia.. Dorian was a fucking monster here and still came in more conditioned than this at contest.. His biceps were actually his weakest part.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My favorite photo set of him.  I saw the same pics in the same mag at the same time and had the exact same reaction.


----------



## Signsin1 (Jul 26, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> My favorite photo set of him.  I saw the same pics in the same mag at the same time and had the exact same reaction.


Yep.. Haney had retired after winning in '91..Dorian had gotten bigger in '92 but not nearly this big..His back, lats and legs were from another planet... "Mass Monster" was born...look at those calves..lol


----------



## Joliver (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## Trendkill (Jul 26, 2022)

Signsin1 said:


> Yep.. Haney had retired after winning in '91..Dorian had gotten bigger in '92 but not nearly this big..His back, lats and legs were from another planet... "Mass Monster" was born...look at those calves..lol
> 
> 
> View attachment 25415


That is his best pic ever.  That is the one that really blew me away.  The delts, traps, overall hardness.  Freaking incredible.  He should have gone on stage like that.  I think he was around 280 in those pics.


----------



## Joliver (Jul 26, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Who is the jabroni with the nipple that seems displaced?


----------



## Yano (Jul 26, 2022)

Signsin1 said:


> Yep.. Haney had retired after winning in '91..Dorian had gotten bigger in '92 but not nearly this big..His back, lats and legs were from another planet... "Mass Monster" was born...look at those calves..lol
> 
> 
> View attachment 25415


There already was a mass monster ,, I love Dorian don't get me wrong.

But if you wanna talk original mass monsters and some one that was much bigger than Dorian but I don't think ever got the placing he deserved at the O was Paul Dillett.

Paul Dillet was just huge ,, Freak-enstein Aka Jurassic Paul



Thats Paul in the Jesus Christ Pose and Dorian on the end.


----------



## Signsin1 (Jul 26, 2022)

Yano said:


> There already was a mass monster ,, I love Dorian don't get me wrong.
> 
> But if you wanna talk original mass monsters and some one that was much bigger than Dorian but I don't think ever got the placing he deserved at the O was Paul Dillett.
> 
> ...


Paul didnt compete in the Olympia until '93..He was outside of the top 5 that year when Dorian won for the second time

He was a mass monster for sure. I was mesmerized by him too. Goddamn monster

Dorian started the Mass Monster era and during his era was when guys began going for extreme mass

Pauls problem is he couldnt pose very good.. and sometimes didnt come in with that super dry, shredded look.. I do think he should have been placed higher a few times


----------



## Trendkill (Jul 26, 2022)

Signsin1 said:


> Paul didnt compete in the Olympia until '93..He was outside of the top 5 that year when Dorian won for the second time
> 
> He was a mass monster for sure. I was mesmerized by him too. Goddamn monster
> 
> ...


Paul's arms and shoulders were enormous.  I think some of his proportion was little off but I'm no expert in that area.  He often withdrew from contests due to dehydration and other issues too.  

Nasser El Sonbaty was another monster from that era.  I think Greg Kovacs was coming up about that time too but he was hopeless as a bodybuilder.  Should have gone into strongman.  He helped Muscletech sell a bunch of crap though.


----------



## Signsin1 (Jul 26, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Paul's arms and shoulders were enormous.  I think some of his proportion was little off but I'm no expert in that area.  He often withdrew from contests due to dehydration and other issues too.
> 
> Nasser El Sonbaty was another monster from that era.  I think Greg Kovacs was coming up about that time too but he was hopeless as a bodybuilder.  Should have gone into strongman.  He helped Muscletech sell a bunch of crap though.


Nassar should have won in '97.. Kovacs was a 6'5" mutant from planet Mass..lmao


----------



## Dex (Jul 26, 2022)

TedMez said:


> This was me after a cut. Here they are at my walk around weight. They get bigger by like an inch. Maybe they look better here rip?


That doesn't look like an after pic. After a cut, you should be lower body fat than that. You do appear to have some triceps but they are hidden as said by others. Try to work on your diet since that might be your biggest issue.


----------



## TedMez (Jul 26, 2022)

Dex said:


> That doesn't look like an after pic. After a cut, you should be lower body fat than that. You do appear to have some triceps but they are hidden as said by others. Try to work on your diet since that might be your biggest issue.


Thanks for the feedback bro! I had very visible abs in the first picture but I guess I wasn’t as lean as I thought I was.


----------



## TedMez (Jul 26, 2022)

TedMez said:


> Thanks for the feedback bro! I had very visible abs in the first picture but I guess I wasn’t as lean as I thought I was. I guess I just need to push harder!


----------



## Dex (Jul 26, 2022)

TedMez said:


> Thanks for the feedback bro! I had very visible abs in the first picture but I guess I wasn’t as lean as I thought I was.


Everyone carries fat differently. Some get abs at 12-14% when others have to get 10% or below. If you are shredded after a cut, it doesn't just me you have abs. You should have veins popping everywhere. This happens when you have a very thin layer of skin and little fat.


----------



## TedMez (Jul 26, 2022)

Yeah that’s true.



Dex said:


> Everyone carries fat differently. Some get abs at 12-14% when others have to get 10% or below. If you are shredded after a cut, it doesn't just me you have abs. You should have veins popping everywhere. This happens when you have a very thin layer of skin and little fat.


----------



## Parade (Jul 26, 2022)

Decent size on them. Probably have some nice shape to them if you dropped a decent amount of body fat.
6/10

oh and looks like you got some skis down below. I do too so I’m used to picking them out in pics


----------



## TedMez (Jul 27, 2022)

Parade said:


> Decent size on them. Probably have some nice shape to them if you dropped a decent amount of body fat.
> 6/10
> 
> oh and looks like you got some skis down below. I do too so I’m used to picking them out in pics


Thanks bro, you are right! Lmao yeah this was taken last December during ski season.


----------



## Wannabbigger (Jul 27, 2022)

Have to hand it to u for posting the first pic. The important thing is that you are happy with what you see. Your second pic reminds me of myself around 18. As others here have said, eat right and train correctly you will grow. Nice thing now a days is endless info is available right at your fingertips.


----------



## Trendkill (Jul 27, 2022)

Signsin1 said:


> Nassar should have won in '97.. Kovacs was a 6'5" mutant from planet Mass..lmao


Was that the year Yates tore his bicep leading up to the Olympia?  Nassar got second I believe?


----------



## Signsin1 (Jul 27, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Was that the year Yates tore his bicep leading up to the Olympia?  Nassar got second I


It was his tricep about 3 weeks before the 97 competition that really messed him up...He did tear his bicep but that was 94 or 95..

Correct on 97 being the year Sonbaty came in 2nd..  Dorian retired before the 98 event..


----------



## TedMez (Jul 27, 2022)

Wannabbigger said:


> Have to hand it to u for posting the first pic. The important thing is that you are happy with what you see. Your second pic reminds me of myself around 18. As others here have said, eat right and train correctly you will grow. Nice thing now a days is endless info is available right at your fingertips.


Yeah. I probably chose the wrong place to ask this question tbh. This place is tough. Never have aimed to be huge, just want to look better than the average Joe. My friends always say my arms are big but maybe that’s because none of us are super into bodybuilding and we are 18. Still feel my arms are much bigger than most kids my age and an average adult though. Probably not the biggest flex though lol.


----------



## CJ (Jul 27, 2022)

TedMez said:


> Yeah. I probably chose the wrong place to ask this question tbh. This place is tough. Never have aimed to be huge, just want to look better than the average Joe. My friends always say my arms are big but maybe that’s because none of us are super into bodybuilding and we are 18. Still feel my arms are much bigger than most kids my age and an average adult though. Probably not the biggest flex though lol.


No, you chose the correct place to ask, because we didn't blow smoke up your ass and lie to you.

Simple truth is your arms, and body, look exactly like the average Joe's. That's neither a good nor bad statement btw, it's just telling you like it is. 

You're young though, you can fix that easily. You just have to decide what you want to do. I can tell you though that if you continue doing what you are currently doing, you'll wing up fat fat by your 30's.

You get the body that you earn. When you look in the mirror, it's YOUR choices that created what you see.


----------



## Butch_C (Jul 27, 2022)

TedMez said:


> Yeah. I probably chose the wrong place to ask this question tbh. This place is tough. Never have aimed to be huge, just want to look better than the average Joe. My friends always say my arms are big but maybe that’s because none of us are super into bodybuilding and we are 18. Still feel my arms are much bigger than most kids my age and an average adult though. Probably not the biggest flex though lol.


Maybe this would better fit you for a place to post the question. https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/thre...lidation-handjobs-and-various-sundries.41596/


----------



## iGone (Jul 27, 2022)

TedMez said:


> Yeah. I probably chose the wrong place to ask this question tbh. This place is tough. Never have aimed to be huge, just want to look better than the average Joe. My friends always say my arms are big but maybe that’s because none of us are super into bodybuilding and we are 18. Still feel my arms are much bigger than most kids my age and an average adult though. Probably not the biggest flex though lol.


Don't take it personally. 
Take this as a starting point, an opportunity to evaluate your goals and wants. 
If you want to be big, there's plenty of people here that are willing to help you along the way. 
If you want to be "big for a high school kid" well then good luck. 
A lot of guys around here have been lifting and been big longer than you've been alive. 

I know you're in the age of instant gratification and the body standard on modern social media far exceeds reality, so I understand your expectation of a pat on the back and a fluff of the ego. However if you truly want to be big, being humble and honest with yourself will benefit you greatly in your journey. 

So, stick around and make a log and track your journey and take the guidance given or go back to doing what you've always done and looking how you've always looked. 

Whatever your choice is, own it and be happy with it.


----------



## GreenAmine (Jul 27, 2022)

TedMez said:


> I probably chose the wrong place to ask this question tbh


Why do you say that? I prefer to associate with people who are smarter than I am so I can gain knowledge; people who are nicer than me so I can learn how to be a better person; people who are stronger than me to provide motivation to train harder.

One of the biggest reasons I appreciate my wife so much is because she's a much better person than I am. This helps me improve.

What utility is provided being a big fish in a small pond?


----------



## Butch_C (Jul 27, 2022)

If your goal is to be big/ strong, you go to a place where there are big and strong people, make friends and learn from them. I started to get stronger and more muscular when I ended up being friends with the biggest guy at my gym. He had been lifting for 30 years and always lifting alone. I was ecstatic the day he came up and asked to work in with me (gym got an ssb bar, I had it and he wanted to try it) we talked while lifting and been friends ever since. You can do the same thing here only here you can have dozens of people teach you.


----------



## TedMez (Jul 28, 2022)

CJ said:


> No, you chose the correct place to ask, because we didn't blow smoke up your ass and lie to you.
> 
> Simple truth is your arms, and body, look exactly like the average Joe's. That's neither a good nor bad statement btw, it's just telling you like it is.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response! I think the thing I learned is I just gotta up the intensity of my workouts and be more consistent. I know everyone on this forum has more experience and knowledge than me so I appreciate getting words of encouragement and helpful tips. Hell everyone on this forum looks like a muscled freak of nature. Definitely going to strive to improve, but relatively content with where I am at right now compared to where I used to be. I don’t know where you live, but saying I look like the average dude walking down the street is kinda absurd. That’s not saying much though, I know I’m nothing special at all amongst the gym bro community. With all of that being said though, it’s better to be getting harsh feedback, and at the end of the day I really appreciate it.


----------



## Dex (Jul 28, 2022)

TedMez said:


> Thanks for the response! I think the thing I learned is I just gotta up the intensity of my workouts and be more consistent. I know everyone on this forum has more experience and knowledge than me so I appreciate getting words of encouragement and helpful tips. Hell everyone on this forum looks like a muscled freak of nature. Definitely going to strive to improve, but relatively content with where I am at right now compared to where I used to be. I don’t know where you live, but saying I look like the average dude walking down the street is kinda absurd. That’s not saying much though, I know I’m nothing special at all amongst the gym bro community. With all of that being said though, it’s better to be getting harsh feedback, and at the end of the day I really appreciate it.


I'm sure you look better than the average Joe in many areas. However, I'm in Colorado and most people are fit. We have many UFC/MMA guys, power lifters, bodybuilders, cyclists, rock climbers, parkour, crossfit etc. I think the average guy around here is more buff than you. However, you look good for a teen. There are still many teens these days that are too involved in social media and not into athletics. Just keep pushing yourself in the gym and watch the diet.


----------



## Joliver (Jul 28, 2022)

TedMez said:


> Thanks for the response! I think the thing I learned is I just gotta up the intensity of my workouts and be more consistent. I know everyone on this forum has more experience and knowledge than me so I appreciate getting words of encouragement and helpful tips. Hell everyone on this forum looks like a muscled freak of nature. Definitely going to strive to improve, but relatively content with where I am at right now compared to where I used to be. I don’t know where you live, but saying I look like the average dude walking down the street is kinda absurd. That’s not saying much though, I know I’m nothing special at all amongst the gym bro community. With all of that being said though, it’s better to be getting harsh feedback, and at the end of the day I really appreciate it.



Hey muh dude. My old man was a jerk. I heard him say to my mother "The damage that can be done by complacency and contentment in saying 'good job' to [Jol] is infinitely worse than him believing he's always been a disappointment."

So I cut the heads off all my cousins dolls and all the neighborhood pets disappeared randomly for a few years and then I understood it.

Very few people are here because they are "content." This isn't a lifestyle of "contentment."

The lack of contentment could be called ambition. Fill yourself with that. Don't be just a little better than the dude walking down the street. Make the other guy be so ashamed that a specimen like you exists that he jaywalks to the other side to pass.

There's former NCAA athletes in several sports, pro bodybuilders, powerlifters, and hobbyists of all sorts on this forum. Hang around here for long enough and some of it will rub off on you.

And I promise...once your 15's hit 16. Then you'll want 17's...then abs. Then wheels...then strength.

And if you keep at it...you'll get it.

🌈⭐
It's "The more you know" PSA thing...from when I was a kid...not the pride flag...not that it's not ok to be gay...I mean...it's fine...live your life...but I just wasn't saying....well there was a commercial that...never mind.


----------



## TedMez (Jul 28, 2022)

Update: I will be back in two months. You all ain’t going to be ready.


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 28, 2022)

TedMez said:


> Update: I will be back in two months. You all ain’t going to be ready.


It takes years of dedication not a couple of months. You’ve never been lean enough to push long enough for appreciable size

Post your and training


----------



## iGone (Jul 28, 2022)

TedMez said:


> Update: I will be back in two months. You all ain’t going to be ready.


Don't set yourself up for failure.
Two months is not a long time, noobie gains and all that jazz aside. There is only so much your body can do in any given time and within two months, let's say to be conservative and realistic maybe gaining or losing 8-12 lbs.

Me for example, I'm probably the smallest guy here both in height and weight; I only gained about a little over an inch on my arms from September 2021 to July 2022, and for the majority of that time I was lifting 5-6 days a week, diet was on point and I had plenty of rest and recovery time.

Be realistic with your expectations, again as I mentioned earlier it seems like you're seeking instant gratification and a constant pat on the back. Take a deep breath, be humble and take your time.

If you post up a log and journal you'll get a lot of good feedback and guidance from some big ass mf's that are around here. 

For example the gentleman @RiR0 who posted above me is literally nearly twice my size and a whopping 3-4 inches taller than me. If he gives me advice, I'm going to take it.

Or don't. your loss.


----------



## TedMez (Jul 28, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> It takes years of dedication not a couple of months. You’ve never been lean enough to push long enough for appreciable size
> 
> Post your and training


I’m currently 182 lbs. I’m thinking of doing a very slow gradual cut over the next two months to get leaner and give myself a better base for a long term lean bulk. I’m doing a push pull legs split atm.


----------



## In2Deep (Jul 28, 2022)

Its all in the posing. It could just be the way your standing. Throw a double bicep and then maybe we could give and honest rating.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jul 28, 2022)

Nope
Get bigger brother


----------



## TedMez (Jul 28, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Nope
> Get bigger brother


Everyone is telling me I got loads of body fat though


----------



## TedMez (Jul 28, 2022)

In2Deep said:


> Its all in the posing. It could just be the way your standing. Throw a double bicep and then maybe we could give and honest rating.


Here’s some other pictures. I have scoliosis so posing is kinda hard for me. Hence while I always look off balance and whatnot.


----------



## TedMez (Jul 28, 2022)

TedMez said:


> Here’s some other pictures. I have scoliosis so posing is kinda hard for me. Hence while I always look off balance and whatnot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





TedMez said:


> Here’s some other pictures. I have scoliosis so posing is kinda hard for me. Hence while I always look off balance and whatnot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can make myself look a lot better in mirror photos or in photos with better lighting, but I feel like it isn’t the best representation because I never look like that in real life.


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 28, 2022)

TedMez said:


> I’m currently 182 lbs. I’m thinking of doing a very slow gradual cut over the next two months to get leaner and give myself a better base for a long term lean bulk. I’m doing a push pull legs split atm.


So literally no relevant details then. This is not diet or training. 
Why cut slow? Get the fat off


----------



## iGone (Jul 28, 2022)

TedMez said:


> I can make myself look a lot better in mirror photos or in photos with better lighting, but I feel like it isn’t the best representation because I never look like that in real life.


Are you just looking for a handjob and a high five?
is that what you want?
yep, looking massive dude!

fucking christ.

Have you read any of  the responses here?


----------



## TedMez (Jul 28, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> So literally no relevant details then. This is not diet or training.
> Why cut slow? Get the fat off


I wanna slow cut to minimize muscle loss. I literally said my training program though. I’m planning on eating slightly below maintenance and getting atleast 185 grams of protein in a day.


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 28, 2022)

TedMez said:


> I wanna slow cut to minimize muscle loss. I literally said my training program though. I’m planning on eating slightly below maintenance and getting atleast 185 grams of protein in a day.


You said a type of split. That means fuck all. 
If you eat enough protein and train hard then you won’t lose muscle


----------



## TedMez (Jul 28, 2022)

iGone said:


> Are you just looking for a handjob and a high five?
> is that what you want?
> yep, looking massive dude!
> 
> ...


I was asked for better pictures bro.


----------



## TedMez (Jul 28, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> You said a type of split. That means fuck all.
> If you eat enough protein and train hard then you won’t lose muscl I wasn’t aware





RiR0 said:


> You said a type of split. That means fuck all.
> If you eat enough protein and train hard then you won’t lose muscle


Yeah so I’ll do that. I’m probably gonna get clowned for this but like I previously mentioned, I’ll do a slow cut which will give me a better base for a long term bulk. Does that sound good?


----------



## iGone (Jul 28, 2022)

TedMez said:


> I was asked for better pictures bro.


You've been given advice on how to proceed multiple times. 
You've been told where you're at now.

The direction is up to you.
You can cut in a 500-750 calorie deficit while lifting hard and keeping your protein intake high or you can bulk in a 500 calorie surplus and worry about the fat loss later. It's your call.

Regardless of your choice, log it here. Post your exact routine every time you workout, post your diet every day calories and macros.
Hold yourself accountable and stop worrying about dumb shit like "looking big for a kid my age"


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 28, 2022)

Hey what is your exact training and diet in detail? 
“Uhh… ppl and slow cut”
Do you fail to understand how this provides nothing useful?


----------



## TedMez (Jul 28, 2022)

iGone said:


> Are you just looking for a handjob and a high five?
> is that what you want?
> yep, looking massive dude!
> 
> ...


Like bro I have read the responses which is why I am following up and trying to work out a plan lol.


----------



## TedMez (Jul 28, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Hey what is your exact training and diet in detail?
> “Uhh… ppl and slow cut”
> Do you fail to understand how this provides nothing useful?


What else should I say? I don’t get how thats hard to understand. You asked me for my training and diet. I said I’m doing a basic ppl split for my training and just focusing on eating enough protein for my diet. When it comes to my diet the protein aspect is all I care about. I will also try to eat more clean I suppose. Additionally, I’m going to eat slightly below my caloric maintenance level to lose fat.  


RiR0 said:


> Hey what is your exact training and diet in detail?
> “Uhh… ppl and slow cut”
> Do you fail to understand how this provides nothing useful?


----------



## In2Deep (Jul 28, 2022)

TedMez said:


> Here’s some other pictures. I have scoliosis so posing is kinda hard for me. Hence while I always look off balance and whatnot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See...... Big difference. For the level you are at I think the arm size is respectable. Size doesnt happen overnight. Definetely a marathon and not a sprint.


----------



## TedMez (Jul 28, 2022)

TedMez said:


> What else should I say? I don’t get how thats hard to understand. You asked me for my training and diet. I said I’m doing a basic ppl split for my training and just focusing on eating enough protein for my diet. When it comes to my diet the protein aspect is all I care about. I will also try to eat more clean I suppose. Additionally, I’m going to eat slightly below my caloric maintenance level to lose fat.


Instead of getting pissed off, can you elaborate what else I need to explain so I can do that? Just trying to get a better understanding.


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 28, 2022)

TedMez said:


> What else should I say? I don’t get how thats hard to understand. You asked me for my training and diet. I said I’m doing a basic ppl split for my training and just focusing on eating enough protein for my diet. When it comes to my diet the protein aspect is all I care about. I will also try to eat more clean I suppose. Additionally, I’m going to eat slightly below my caloric maintenance level to lose fat.


Well not only are you delusional about looking like you train you’re also retarded. 
Details! Exact details! 
Holy fuck if you’re not trolling I hope you wear a helmet. 
I’m done here if I have to explain to you wtf exact training and diet are in detail then you’re too fucking dumb and beyond help 
.


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 28, 2022)

TedMez said:


> Instead of getting pissed off, can you elaborate what else I need to explain so I can do that? Just trying to get a better understanding.


Nope because you’re a fucking idiot and I don’t feel like doing a paint by numbers of what I’m asking for

God I hope you never hire some poor coach


----------



## iGone (Jul 28, 2022)

TedMez said:


> What else should I say? I don’t get how thats hard to understand. You asked me for my training and diet. I said I’m doing a basic ppl split for my training and just focusing on eating enough protein for my diet. When it comes to my diet the protein aspect is all I care about. I will also try to eat more clean I suppose. Additionally, I’m going to eat slightly below my caloric maintenance level to lose fat.


are you dense?
honestly, maybe an extra chromosome?

what about that was not clear?

BE SPECIFIC

How many calories are you eating per day?
How are you tracking your calories?
How are you weighing and measuring your food?

What is your *EXACT* routine?
What do you do on Pull day, and with what weights?
What do you do on Push day, and with what weights?
What do you do on leg day, and with what weights?
What is the RPE of each of those individual lifts?

The list goes on for fucks sake. Basic PPL and eating protein doesn't mean fuck all if you're not fucking doing it right.


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 28, 2022)

iGone said:


> are you dense?
> honestly, maybe an extra chromosome?
> 
> what about that was not clear.
> ...


But bro I said slow cut and ppl. 
Can you just explain to me what you’re asking for?


----------



## iGone (Jul 28, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> But bro I said slow cut and ppl.
> Can you just explain to me what you’re asking for?


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 28, 2022)

iGone said:


>


Are kids really this fucking dumb now?


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 28, 2022)

Let’s try again. How many ounces of paint chips do eat per meal


----------



## iGone (Jul 28, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Are kids really this fucking dumb now?


Judging by the brand new escalade/suburban/tahoe whatever in the background I think homie's let the privileged lifestyle get in the way of proper brain development.


----------



## Test_subject (Jul 28, 2022)

You’re pressing your arm into your side to widen it out for the picture.

I’m on to your shenanigans 🧐


----------



## Signsin1 (Jul 28, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Well not only are you delusional about looking like you train you’re also retarded.
> Details! Exact details!
> Holy fuck if you’re not trolling I hope you wear a helmet.
> I’m done here if I have to explain to you wtf exact training and diet are in detail then you’re too fucking dumb and beyond help
> .



Is this Valdostas brother?


----------



## TedMez (Jul 28, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Well not only are you delusional about looking like you train you’re also retarded.
> Details! Exact details!
> Holy fuck if you’re not trolling I hope you wear a helmet.
> I’m done here if I have to explain to you wtf exact training and diet are in detail then you’re too fucking dumb and beyond help
> .





RiR0 said:


> Let’s try again. How many ounces of paint chips do eat per meal


You know it’s kinda crazy. You could have asked “how many calories are you eating a day”, been a normal adult and explained what I wasn’t mentioning. You know be helpful and understanding maybe. It’s pretty clear that I didn’t know a whole lot about this field and was unaware that you were talking about all of the specifics and details of dieting and training so you could have explained that I needed to mention that. You claim to inspire people about wanting to become bigger and train harder, but getting called a f*cking retard over a misunderstanding maybe isn’t the best way to do it.


----------



## TedMez (Jul 28, 2022)

iGone said:


> Judging by the brand new escalade/suburban/tahoe whatever in the background I think homie's let the privileged lifestyle get in the way of proper brain development.


It’s my adult cousins lol. I was staying at his house.


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 28, 2022)

TedMez said:


> You know it’s kinda crazy. You could have asked “how many calories are you eating a day”, been a normal adult and explained what I wasn’t mentioning. You know be helpful and understanding maybe. It’s pretty clear that I didn’t know a whole lot about this field and was unaware that you were talking about all of the specifics and details of dieting and training so you could have explained that I needed to mention that. You claim to inspire people about wanting to become bigger and train harder, but getting called a f*cking retard over a misunderstanding maybe isn’t the best way to do it.


I literally asked for exact details. 
You are fucking retarded. I never claimed to hope to inspire any one. 
I just cut through bullshit is all. 
Inspiration like motivation like your reading comprehension and critical thinking ability is bullshit.


----------



## TODAY (Jul 28, 2022)

TedMez said:


> You know it’s kinda crazy. You could have asked “how many calories are you eating a day”, been a normal adult and explained what I wasn’t mentioning. You know be helpful and understanding maybe. It’s pretty clear that I didn’t know a whole lot about this field and was unaware that you were talking about all of the specifics and details of dieting and training so you could have explained that I needed to mention that. You claim to inspire people about wanting to become bigger and train harder, but getting called a f*cking retard over a misunderstanding maybe isn’t the best way to do it.


You gonna give us the deetz or just complain for another 6 paragraphs.

Seriously, the more granular you can get the better advice we can give.


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 28, 2022)

TODAY said:


> You gonna give us the deetz or just complain for another 6 paragraphs.
> 
> Seriously, the more granular you can get the better advice we can give.


Bro it’s ppl and a slow cut! Idk what else you guys want from me


----------



## TODAY (Jul 28, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Bro it’s ppl and a slow cut! Idk what else you guys want from me


Oh, PPL and slow cut?

Eat some beef and, uh...

Some chicken

Maybe some rice

Do some bicep curls sometimes

Good luck, bro!


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 28, 2022)

If my dr asks me to give him details of how I’m feeling I don’t need a medical degree to explain it as thorough as possible


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 28, 2022)

What are your stats? 
Bro ppl and a slow cut…15.5” arms


----------



## TODAY (Jul 28, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> What are your stats?
> Bro ppl and a slow cut…15.5” arms


Take creatine and don't eat doritos


Good luck, bro!


----------



## TedMez (Jul 28, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I literally asked for exact details.
> You are fucking retarded. I never claimed to hope to inspire any one.
> I just cut through bullshit is all.
> Inspiration like motivation like your reading comprehension and critical thinking ability is bullshit.





RiR0 said:


> What are your stats?
> Bro ppl and a slow cut…15.5” arms


Thanks guys, really appreciate the kind words! Totally not sad to be full grown adults talking shit about a 18 year old kid over a keyboard! Sounds pretty normal to me! Lmao RiR0 you said you were done here, what happened?


----------



## TODAY (Jul 28, 2022)

TedMez said:


> Thanks guys, really appreciate the kind words! Totally not sad to be full grown adults talking shit about a 18 year old kid over a keyboard! Sounds pretty normal to me! Lmao RiR0 you said you were done here, what happened?


Step one: grow some thicker skin, my son

Step two: give us a representative example of your daily diet and exercise routine. Include all weights & measures.


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 28, 2022)

TedMez said:


> Thanks guys, really appreciate the kind words! Totally not sad to be full grown adults talking shit about a 18 year old kid over a keyboard! Sounds pretty normal to me! Lmao RiR0 you said you were done here, what happened?


Well I would give you the details but I don’t believe you even know what that means


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 28, 2022)

🍿


----------



## TedMez (Jul 28, 2022)

I accepted all of the comments roasting me, I listened to everything everyone had to say. I was motivated to step my training and lifestyle up a notch. I am not experienced when it comes to nutrition and bodybuilding, but I always appreciated the feedback from others, and you can see that through my comments. When talking to RiR0 was it stupid that I didn't break down my diet even further, yes, but that didn't come to mind as I am new to this field. I thought my basic diet, routine, and plan would be enough. That's simply due to not having lots of knowledge about this stuff. For making that mistake, I get called a fucking retard by a grown ass man, that's just weird and crosses the line of being harsh to being a asshole. That's not going to stop me from working hard everyday, but it's just not what I need.


----------



## Signsin1 (Jul 28, 2022)

TedMez said:


> Thanks guys, really appreciate the kind words! Totally not sad to be full grown adults talking shit about a 18 year old kid over a keyboard! Sounds pretty normal to me! Lmao RiR0 you said you were done here, what happened?


Goddamn brat

You were to stupid to see he was trying to help you by asking you to list things so he could give you pointers..

grow some balls and thicker skin before working on your arms


----------



## eazy (Jul 28, 2022)

TedMez said:


> it's just not what I need


what do you need sweetie?

I'm kidding, couldn't resist.


----------



## TODAY (Jul 28, 2022)

TedMez said:


> I accepted all of the comments roasting me, I listened to everything everyone had to say. I was motivated to step my training and lifestyle up a notch. I am not experienced when it comes to nutrition and bodybuilding, but I always appreciated the feedback from others, and you can see that through my comments. When talking to RiR0 was it stupid that I didn't break down my diet even further, yes, but that didn't come to mind as I am new to this field. I thought my basic diet, routine, and plan would be enough. That's simply due to not having lots of knowledge about this stuff. For making that mistake, I get called a fucking retard by a grown ass man, that's just weird and crosses the line of being harsh to being a asshole. That's not going to stop me from working hard everyday, but it's just not what I need.


That's fine, but are you gonna stay sour about it or do you actually want to learn something?


----------



## TedMez (Jul 28, 2022)

Signsin1 said:


> Goddamn brat
> 
> You were to stupid to see he was trying to help you by asking you to list things so he could give you pointers..
> 
> grow some balls and thicker skin before working on your arms


Too*


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 28, 2022)

TedMez said:


> I accepted all of the comments roasting me, I listened to everything everyone had to say. I was motivated to step my training and lifestyle up a notch. I am not experienced when it comes to nutrition and bodybuilding, but I always appreciated the feedback from others, and you can see that through my comments. When talking to RiR0 was it stupid that I didn't break down my diet even further, yes, but that didn't come to mind as I am new to this field. I thought my basic diet, routine, and plan would be enough. That's simply due to not having lots of knowledge about this stuff. For making that mistake, I get called a fucking retard by a grown ass man, that's just weird and crosses the line of being harsh to being a asshole. That's not going to stop me from working hard everyday, but it's just not what I need.


Crossing the line? 😂 
Wtf did you think exact details are? 
You’re old enough to go fight in a war stop being such a pussy. 
You’re not a small child. 
You’re old enough to vote you’re old enough to be told you’re a retard. 
What’s weird is you being so sensitive and not understanding wtf exact details means.


----------



## TODAY (Jul 28, 2022)

Because at this point, it sure seems like you just wanna soak in your sense of victimhood while your arms slowly shrivel away into nothingness.


----------



## TODAY (Jul 28, 2022)

Which is also fine. The world needs men with tiny arms and a martyr complex.

They're what keeps us big-armed Chads employed and neck-deep in poontang


----------



## DLTBB (Jul 28, 2022)

Looking pretty normal. Which is obviously disappointing to hear as your non-lifting friends probably seen the roundness of your shoulder caught under the downlighting and told you your arms are HUGE.


----------



## iGone (Jul 28, 2022)

@TedMez 

Are you done crying and gonna post up a log and man the fuck up?
OR
Are you going to cry that a bunch of dudes didn't validate your feelings and your ego and instead resort to being a grammar nazi and a literal fucking child.
You still haven't provided any fucking information you've been asked for.

If you don't track calories and don't track workouts and whatever be fucking accountable and have the integrity to own the fuck up to it instead of whining and crying.

It's amazing that you're so young yet your head is already stuffed so far up your own ass.


----------



## TedMez (Jul 28, 2022)

TODAY said:


> That's fine, but are you gonna stay sour about it or do you actually want to learn something





RiR0 said:


> Crossing the line? 😂
> Wtf did you think exact details are?
> You’re old enough to go fight in a war stop being such a pussy.
> You’re not a small child.
> ...


I literally just explained why I didn't understand to explain the exact details bro.

My push session consists of:
Incline bench 5x5
Flat dumbbell bench 4 x failure
Overhead press: 4x failure
Dumbbell lateral raises: 3 x failure
Dips: 5 x failure
Tricep rope pulldowns 5 x failure
Skull crushers 4 x failure
Tricep bar pulldowns 5 x failure


Pull session consist of:
Chin ups 5x failure
Pull ups 5x failure
Barbell rows: 4x5
Reverse hammer curls 5 x failure
Dumbbells curls 5 x failure
Seated ez bar curls 4 x failure

Leg session:
Back squats 5x5
Dumbbell squats 5x10
I run a lot so don't really train legs a whole lot

I just started this program up a week ago. I also got into boxing a couple months ago so I do that on my days off.

Nutrition:
My maintenance is around 2750 calories
I am aiming to eat 2450 calories a day while consuming at least 185 grams of protein. Currently weighing 182 lbs morning weight so this should be good. I use myfitnesspal to track calories and macros.

This is my plan: I will cut down and build a better base for when I do a long term lean bulk.


----------



## TedMez (Jul 28, 2022)

TedMez said:


> I literally just explained why I didn't understand to explain the exact details bro.
> 
> My push session consists of:
> Incline bench 5x5
> ...


Looking pretty normal. Which is obviously disappointing to hear as your non-lifting friends probably seen the roundness of your shoulder caught under the downlighting and told you your arms are HUGE.



DLTBB said:


> Looking pretty normal. Which is obviously disappointing to hear as your non-lifting friends probably seen the roundness of your shoulder caught under the downlighting and told you your arms are HUGE.


I would mog you smh.


----------



## iGone (Jul 28, 2022)

this cunt would never have made it in an OG COD4, MW2 or Halo 2/3 lobby.


----------



## eazy (Jul 28, 2022)

TedMez said:


> Looking pretty normal. Which is obviously disappointing to hear as your non-lifting friends probably seen the roundness of your shoulder caught under the downlighting and told you your arms are HUGE.
> 
> 
> 
> I would mog you smh.



Look at his avi. Look at your picture.

Look at his avi. Look at your picture.

Now apologize to him and ask him what he did to make his arms look like that.

Scrap your whole plan and go do that.


----------



## TedMez (Jul 28, 2022)

eazy said:


> Look at his avi. Look at your picture.
> 
> Look at his avi. Look at your picture.
> 
> ...


It was a joke. Sure he probably has been working out for years, but also I will never look like that because I will never touch gear. On a more serious note, how many people here blast roids, I am assuming most?


----------



## eazy (Jul 28, 2022)

TedMez said:


> I will never touch gear



I'm not suggesting you do. It's not magic. The method and the work are the same.


TedMez said:


> I will never look like that



What's better for you, where you are now or closer to that?


----------



## iGone (Jul 28, 2022)

TedMez said:


> It was a joke. Sure he probably has been working out for years, but also I will never look like that because I will never touch gear. On a more serious note, how many people here blast roids, I am assuming most?


Gear isn't a magic thing that makes you change overnight.

If your diet and training are shit, gear won't do shit.
There's a good number of folks who blast gear and still look like dog shit. that goes for here, irl, instagram anywhere.


----------



## CJ (Jul 28, 2022)

How does one do a reverse hammer curl? 🤔

Seated EZ Bar curls? Huh? 🤔

Explain yo'self!!!


----------



## TedMez (Jul 28, 2022)

CJ said:


> How does one do a reverse hammer curl? 🤔
> 
> Seated EZ Bar curls? Huh? 🤔
> 
> Explain yo'self!!!


Look up reverse ez bar curls. They are my favorite arms exercise. Great for the forearms and brachialis. For seated ez bar curls, I just sit down on the bench and do them. I do them sitting to prevent back movement.


----------



## TedMez (Jul 28, 2022)

iGone said:


> Gear isn't a magic thing that makes you change overnight.
> 
> If your diet and training are shit, gear won't do shit.
> There's a good number of folks who blast gear and still look like dog shit. that goes for here, irl, instagram anywhere.


I am never going to use steroids, I like working out, but it just isn't that important where I would consider it. Plus I have horrible genetics and people would still think I'm natty.


----------



## TedMez (Jul 28, 2022)

Can everyone chill with the "WTF' stickers and explain instead. Especially with my workout routine.


----------



## TODAY (Jul 28, 2022)

TedMez said:


> I am never going to use steroids, I like working out, but it just isn't that important where I would consider it. Plus I have horrible genetics and people would still think I'm natty.


Credit where it's due: this is a mature and well-reasoned position.


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 28, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Credit where it's due: this is a mature and well-reasoned position.


More of a cop out than a well reasoned position. 
He used the genetics excuse but he has no idea what his genetics are as he hasn’t been consistent with anything for any amount of time.


----------



## TODAY (Jul 28, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> More of a cop out than a well reasoned position.
> He used the genetics excuse but he has no idea what his genetics are as he hasn’t been consistent with anything for any amount of time.


Stop bullying me okay


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 28, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Stop bullying me okay


Have I told you lately that I love you


----------



## TedMez (Jul 28, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> More of a cop out than a well reasoned position.
> He used the genetics excuse but he has no idea what his genetics are as he hasn’t been consistent with anything for any amount of time.


Bruh I just cannot win with you. I have been working out for 1.5 years. They haven't been the most consistent, but based off everyone's comments saying I look like shit, I think its safe to assume that.


----------



## TODAY (Jul 28, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Have I told you lately that I love you


Be more detailed


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 28, 2022)

TedMez said:


> Bruh I just cannot win with you. I have been working out for 1.5 years. They haven't been the most consistent, but based off everyone's comments saying I look like shit, I think its safe to assume that.


They haven’t been consistent. Treat it like it’s your fucking priority for a few years. 
You haven’t even been working out for 1.5 years consistently. 

Look at this guys lack of genetics 
He will never amount to shit


----------



## TedMez (Jul 28, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> They haven’t been consistent. Treat it like it’s your fucking priority for a few years.
> You haven’t even been working out for 1.5 years consistently.
> 
> Look at this guys lack of genetics
> He will never amount to shit


Yeah that's true. Who even is that though?


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 28, 2022)

TedMez said:


> Yeah that's true. Who even is that though?


----------



## Signsin1 (Jul 28, 2022)

TedMez said:


> Yeah that's true. Who even is that though?


The Shadow


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Jul 28, 2022)

iGone said:


> Are you just looking for a handjob and a high five?
> is that what you want?
> yep, looking massive dude!
> 
> ...



One handjob, please. i'll pay handsomely.


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 28, 2022)

It irks me when people say genetics.


----------



## Dex (Jul 29, 2022)

TedMez said:


> What else should I say? I don’t get how thats hard to understand. You asked me for my training and diet. I said I’m doing a basic ppl split for my training and just focusing on eating enough protein for my diet. When it comes to my diet the protein aspect is all I care about. I will also try to eat more clean I suppose. Additionally, I’m going to eat slightly below my caloric maintenance level to lose fat.


You fail to give details on diet and training. This means that you need work on both. If you didn't, you would be able to describe exactly what you were eating and how much you were lifting with each exercise. You aren't expected to know all of this at your age. Just read and follow instructions given by the people who are helping you. They have all spent years figuring out what doesn't work and what works well. You could gain another 10lbs of muscle without having perfect diet and training. It might take a few years, not months.


----------



## Dex (Jul 29, 2022)

iGone said:


> this cunt would never have made it in an OG COD4, MW2 or Halo 2/3 lobby.


He would have reported all of you. lol


----------



## TedMez (Jul 29, 2022)

Dex said:


> You fail to give details on diet and training. This means that you need work on both. If you didn't, you would be able to describe exactly what you were eating and how much you were lifting with each exercise. You aren't expected to know all of this at your age. Just read and follow instructions given by the people who are helping you. They have all spent years figuring out what doesn't work and what works well. You could gain another 10lbs of muscle without having perfect diet and training. It might take a few years, not months.


Yeah I hear you man. I didn’t mean to sound like a incoherent little brat earlier, I was just fed up. Dude was commenting stuff like your clearly new to the gym, etc, but then gets pissed when I don’t understand that I’m supposed to go into full depth about my diet and workout regime. Due to my inexperience, I thought I could be brief. He could have easily just asked me to list all of my exercises and my full diet after it was clear I didn’t know I was supposed to answer with that. Putting that aside, I post my routine and diet but get nothing but useless “WTF” stickers. I understand I upset some people but just kinda frustrated at the moment. I have gotten some good feedback don’t get me wrong, and I am grateful.  I am using the feedback in attempt to make better progress. I am going to come back in a couple of months after really dialing into my training and show insane progress, I promise. Not expecting to gain much muscle as it’s only a couple of months, but touching up on my nutrition, training, and with my new acquired knowledge, I will certainly achieve something.


----------



## TedMez (Jul 29, 2022)

TedMez said:


> Yeah I hear you man. I didn’t mean to sound like a incoherent little brat earlier, I was just fed up. Dude was commenting stuff like your clearly new to the gym, etc, but then gets pissed when I don’t understand that I’m supposed to go into full depth about my diet and workout regime. Due to my inexperience, I thought I could be brief. He could have easily just asked me to list all of my exercises and my full diet after it was clear I didn’t know I was supposed to answer with that. Putting that aside, I post my routine and diet but get nothing but useless “WTF” stickers. I understand I upset some people but just kinda frustrated at the moment. I have gotten some good feedback don’t get me wrong, and I am grateful.  I am using the feedback in attempt to make better progress. I am going to come back in a couple of months after really dialing into my training and show insane progress, I promise. Not expecting to gain much muscle as it’s only a couple of months, but touching up on my nutrition, training, and with my new acquired knowledge, I will certainly achieve something.


Bruh. I mean honesty at this point can’t be surprised with the “WTF” lol. Touché.


----------



## DLTBB (Jul 29, 2022)

TedMez said:


> I am going to come back in a couple of months after really dialing into my training and show insane progress, I promise.


Little will change in 2 months. It takes years.


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 29, 2022)

TedMez said:


> Yeah I hear you man. I didn’t mean to sound like a incoherent little brat earlier, I was just fed up. Dude was commenting stuff like your clearly new to the gym, etc, but then gets pissed when I don’t understand that I’m supposed to go into full depth about my diet and workout regime. Due to my inexperience, I thought I could be brief. He could have easily just asked me to list all of my exercises and my full diet after it was clear I didn’t know I was supposed to answer with that. Putting that aside, I post my routine and diet but get nothing but useless “WTF” stickers. I understand I upset some people but just kinda frustrated at the moment. I have gotten some good feedback don’t get me wrong, and I am grateful.  I am using the feedback in attempt to make better progress. I am going to come back in a couple of months after really dialing into my training and show insane progress, I promise. Not expecting to gain much muscle as it’s only a couple of months, but touching up on my nutrition, training, and with my new acquired knowledge, I will certainly achieve something.


Look moron dude is frustrated because you have no fucking common sense and are too stupid to help. 
Details mother fucker what is so hard to understand? 
Wtf do you think exact details are? 
If I go to a mechanic I don’t know anything about cars but when he asks me to describe the issue I can still tell him every noise and everything I noticed about what might be an issue with my car. 
If go to a fucking dr I can describe my symptoms without having a medical degree. 
You thought you could be brief when I asked for your exact diet and training in DETAIL!!! 
Fuck you’re a certified retard with no common sense


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 29, 2022)

TedMez said:


> Bruh. I mean honesty at this point can’t be surprised with the “WTF” lol. Touché.


“Bruh” moron


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 29, 2022)

Hey tedmez what exactly did you eat today? 
“Food”
No list exactly what you in detail
“Food bruh, I never went to cooking school what more do want from me?”


----------



## TedMez (Jul 29, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Look moron dude is frustrated because you have no fucking common sense and are too stupid to help.
> Details mother fucker what is so hard to understand?
> Wtf do you think exact details are?
> If I go to a mechanic I don’t know anything about cars but when he asks me to describe the issue I can still tell him every noise and everything I noticed about what might be an issue with my car.
> ...


Alrighty then, thanks for your time!


----------



## TedMez (Jul 29, 2022)

DLTBB said:


> Little will change in 2 months. It takes years.


I’m aware, but I feel like I can make some slight changes. Better than nothing right? Based of the feedback, it’s rather apparent it was about time I stepped it up a notch.  Plus, it’s rather good to get into the mindset and move forward with my training. Just putting me in a better position for the long run.


----------



## DLTBB (Jul 29, 2022)

TedMez said:


> I’m aware, but I feel like I can make some slight changes. Better than nothing right? Based of the feedback, it’s rather apparent it was about time I stepped it up a notch.  Plus, it’s rather good to get into the mindset and move forward with my training. Just putting me in a better position for the long run.


It’s good to get in to a positive mindset but you’re setting yourself up for disappointment if you convince yourself you’re going to come back here after 2 months and be able to showcase anything significant. Building muscle takes time and we’re unlikely to be able to see much difference over that period, even if your training and nutrition is perfect.


----------



## TedMez (Jul 29, 2022)

DLTBB said:


> It’s good to get in to a positive mindset but you’re setting yourself up for disappointment if you convince yourself you’re going to come back here after 2 months and be able to showcase anything significant. Building muscle takes time and we’re unlikely to be able to see much difference over that period, even if your training and nutrition is perfect.


Well even if that is the case, I’ll be working hard bro and that’s all that matters in the long term. I’ve learned this through sports and school, sometimes you gotta set crazy goals. Even if you don’t reach them, at the end of they day you still put in the work and should feel good.


----------



## iGone (Jul 29, 2022)

MisterSuperGod said:


> One handjob, please. i'll pay handsomely.


Wait I'm actually gonna get paid!?
I've been doing it for free for months


----------



## Dex (Jul 29, 2022)

DLTBB said:


> It’s good to get in to a positive mindset but you’re setting yourself up for disappointment if you convince yourself you’re going to come back here after 2 months and be able to showcase anything significant. Building muscle takes time and we’re unlikely to be able to see much difference over that period, even if your training and nutrition is perfect.


He could come back in a few months looking pretty shredded though. That would show us that he is serious. @TedMez It might even earn some respect from @RiR0


----------



## shackleford (Aug 1, 2022)

TedMez said:


> Totally not sad to be full grown adults talking shit about a 18 year old kid over a keyboard!


I find it suspicious that any 18 year old thinks of himself as a kid.



that is all.


----------



## Bomb10shell (Aug 1, 2022)

TedMez said:


> I know I’m nothing special l. But I have 15.5” arms and feel like I’ve definitely made good progress. I know I’m not bodybuilder level or ever will come close, but dang I never thought my physique was that bad 💀.


For my own shits n giggles, is 15.5" flexed or relaxed?


----------



## Dex (Aug 2, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> For my own shits n giggles, is 15.5" flexed or relaxed?


Probably flexed but maybe not. My dad was all tricep and didn't change much when flexing bicep. This kid is mostly tricep as well and might gain 3/4-1" when flexed.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 2, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> For my own shits n giggles, is 15.5" flexed or relaxed?


Flexed, pumped and with very loose measuring tape


----------



## Signsin1 (Aug 2, 2022)

Dex said:


> Probably flexed but maybe not. My dad was all tricep and didn't change much when flexing bicep. This kid is mostly tricep as well and might gain 3/4-1" when flexed.


Speaking of tricep..
Did you see RiRo's in the chatbox yesterday?

We all picked up our footballs, went home and quit.. 

Swole mf'er 😆


----------



## Yano (Aug 2, 2022)

Dex said:


> Probably flexed but maybe not. My dad was all tricep and didn't change much when flexing bicep. This kid is mostly tricep as well and might gain 3/4-1" when flexed.


I think the sickest triceps in all of powerlifting might just be Eric Spoto in his prime , arms like quads , just nuts. 



Thats what I wanna be when I grow up haahahaha , holy fuck


----------



## Dex (Aug 3, 2022)

Signsin1 said:


> Speaking of tricep..
> Did you see RiRo's in the chatbox yesterday?
> 
> We all picked up our footballs, went home and quit..
> ...


Nah, missed it. Are they bigger than 15.5"?


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 3, 2022)

Dex said:


> Nah, missed it. Are they bigger than 15.5"?


15.6 3/4


----------



## TedMez (Aug 5, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> For my own shits n giggles, is 15.5" flexed or relaxed?


No pump first thing in morning. It’s all about growth over time. Compared to where I was years ago I’m happy af. The average man has a flexed circumference of 13.8 inches, so nothing for me to be unhappy with. Just gonna keep getting bigger over time.


----------



## TedMez (Aug 5, 2022)

Dex said:


> Probably flexed but maybe not. My dad was all tricep and didn't change much when flexing bicep. This kid is mostly tricep as well and might gain 3/4-1" when flexed.


Lol that spot on. My arms are just barely under 15 inches when relaxed no pump. Was always confused by that.


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 5, 2022)

@CJ can we raise the age limit to like, 63?  Seriously 18 is just too young.  18 today is like 6 twenty five years ago.  

Also make some kind of test that has to be passed.  Something as simple as that pic of Dorian that was posted when he was a teenager.  If you can't identify that man at any stage in his life you simply can't join the board.


----------



## Dex (Aug 5, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> @CJ can we raise the age limit to like, 63?  Seriously 18 is just too young.  18 today is like 6 twenty five years ago.
> 
> Also make some kind of test that has to be passed.  Something as simple as that pic of Dorian that was posted when he was a teenager.  If you can't identify that man at any stage in his life you simply can't join the board.


I didn't know that was Dorian as a teen. I can name about 10 bodybuilders from the 90s though and some in the past 10 years or so. lol


----------



## TedMez (Aug 5, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> @CJ can we raise the age limit to like, 63?  Seriously 18 is just too young.  18 today is like 6 twenty five years ago.
> 
> Also make some kind of test that has to be passed.  Something as simple as that pic of Dorian that was posted when he was a teenager.  If you can't identify that man at any stage in his life you simply can't join the board.


Oops my bad for not recognizing a bodybuilder not from my era as a teenager! Btw, people come here to learn about that stuff.


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 5, 2022)

Dex said:


> I didn't know that was Dorian as a teen. I can name about 10 bodybuilders from the 90s though and some in the past 10 years or so. lol


Unfortunately @Dex we are going to have to ban you for a week and revoke your Elite status


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 5, 2022)

TedMez said:


> Oops my bad for not recognizing a bodybuilder not from my era as a teenager! People come here to learn about this stuff.


You mean of the most famous bodybuilders who had a huge effect on how people train even still to this day?


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 5, 2022)

TedMez said:


> Oops my bad for not recognizing a bodybuilder not from my era as a teenager! People come here to learn about this stuff.


Always the victim right?  Try reading about the history of the sport.  Soak up a little knowledge on your own instead of expecting to be spoon fed every step of the way.  How do you think we all learned about this shit?  Google "old bodybuilding" or "old powerlifting".  Have fun researching.  Establish a foundation of knowledge then come and ask for more specific help.


----------



## TedMez (Aug 5, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Always the victim right?  Try reading about the history of the sport.  Soak up a little knowledge on your own instead of expecting to be spoon fed every step of the way.  How do you think we all learned about this shit?  Google "old bodybuilding" or "old powerlifting".  Have fun researching.  Establish a foundation of knowledge then come and ask for more specific help.


Yes, I am playing the victim card by explaining that I didn’t recognize Dorian as a teenager! Sorry, I’ll make sure to spend my free time searching up pictures of prepubescent bodybuilders!


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 5, 2022)

TedMez said:


> Yes, I am playing the victim card by explaining that I didn’t recognize Dorian as a teenager! Sorry, I’ll make sure to spend my free time searching up pictures of prepubescent bodybuilders!


Nah keep curling your 10lb dbs and praying that twig arms grow.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 5, 2022)

My friends say my arms are big is the equivalent of my mom thinks I’m special.


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 5, 2022)

TedMez said:


> Yes, I am playing the victim card by explaining that I didn’t recognize Dorian as a teenager! Sorry, I’ll make sure to spend my free time searching up pictures of prepubescent bodybuilders!


My God your generation is a clusterfuck of epic proportions.  Grow up, thicken the skin and come back when you can call yourself a man.  Should be about 40 years from now.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 5, 2022)

TedMez said:


> View attachment 25393


You’re arms aren’t big and you’ve got the muscle maturity of a 14 year old. 
You’re not 18 you’re a dumbass kid who needs smack in the head


----------



## TedMez (Aug 5, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> My friends say my arms are big is the equivalent of my mom thinks I’m special.





RiR0 said:


> Nah keep curling your 10lb dbs and praying that twig arms grow.


I seriously don’t understand what your problem is lol. Wasn’t even a negative post lmao just was responding to some guys comment. I mean hey, keep projecting your insecurities on me sweetie,  I’m sure it makes you feel better about yourself.


----------



## TedMez (Aug 5, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> My God your generation is a clusterfuck of epic proportions.  Grow up, thicken the skin and come back when you can call yourself a man.  Should be about 40 years from now.


Your logic is hilarious.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 5, 2022)

Average in America looks like shit and is obese. 
So I guess a heroin addict by your standards has a good physique.

Im not projecting I’m just aggravated I can’t reach through the screen


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 5, 2022)

TedMez said:


> Your logic is hilarious.


The fact that you think you look like you ever been in a gym is hilarious


----------



## TedMez (Aug 5, 2022)

Average in America looks like shit and is obese.


RiR0 said:


> So I guess a heroin addict by your standards has a good physique.
> 
> Im not projecting I’m just aggravated I can’t reach through the screen


Shiver me Timbers!


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 5, 2022)

TedMez said:


> Your logic is hilarious.


My logic is sound unlike yours.  Good job on your 1.5 years of kinda training.  Keep up the good work and you'll be successful in no time at all.  

Keyboards are great aren't they.  You get to walk into a room full of knowledgeable and experienced men and women with hundreds of years of combined experience and mock them as though you have nothing to fear.  

Good luck on your quest to impress the other fucking morons you associate with in real life.  You can fuck off from here anytime you please and we will all thank you profusely.


----------



## Dex (Aug 5, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Average in America looks like shit and is obese.
> So I guess a heroin addict by your standards has a good physique.
> 
> Im not projecting I’m just aggravated I can’t reach through the screen


Oh, I'm only looking "fit" and "buff" to my kids' teenage friends because of the average American. They make it easy for me to look good. Thank you, obesity epidemic.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Aug 5, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> My God your generation is a clusterfuck of epic proportions.  Grow up, thicken the skin and come back when you can call yourself a man.  Should be about 40 years from now.


This.


----------



## TedMez (Aug 5, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> My God your generation is a clusterfuck of epic proportions.  Grow up, thicken the skin and come back when you can call yourself a man.  Should be about 40 years from now.


I’m soft lol, your goofy ass got triggered that I didn’t recognize a teenager. 😂


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 6, 2022)

TedMez said:


> This was me after a cut. Here they are at my walk around weight. They get bigger by like an inch. Maybe they look better here rip?


You’re goofy ass thinks you look like you workout


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Aug 6, 2022)

TedMez said:


> I’m soft lol, your goofy ass got triggered that didn’t recognize a teenager.


Learn to workout then come back to the adult table


----------



## TedMez (Aug 6, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> You’re goofy ass thinks you look like you workout


Your goofy ass is oblivious to that fact that your a grown ass man who spends all his free time on a bodybuilding forum trying to act tough!


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 6, 2022)

TedMez said:


> I’m soft lol, your goofy ass got triggered that I didn’t recognize a teenager. 😂


When did I ever imply I didn't recognize you as a teenager?  It was fairly obvious from the onset.  I live with two of them and believe me it isn't hard to identify.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Aug 6, 2022)

How is it that we workout hard as fuck and still think, "I'm not big enough" and punks like this think they are mass monsters. Sick fucking world we live in.


----------



## TedMez (Aug 6, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Learn to workout then come back to the adult table


Lol. Bro I literally have Arnold’s knowledge when it comes to working out! You are tripping!


----------



## TedMez (Aug 6, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> How is it that we workout hard as fuck and still think, "I'm not big enough" and punks like this think they are mass monsters. Sick fucking world we live in.


Because I am duh!


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 6, 2022)

TedMez said:


> Your goofy ass is oblivious to that fact that your a grown ass man who spends all his free time on a bodybuilding forum trying to act tough!


And your anorexic ass thought you should post pics on a bodybuilding forum. 
I’ll tell you like I’ve told others im no different in real life and if you want to find out let me know


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 6, 2022)

TedMez said:


> Lol. Bro I literally have Arnold’s knowledge when it comes to working out! You are tripping!


What the shitty encyclopedia of bodybuilding 😂


----------



## TedMez (Aug 6, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> And your anorexic ass thought you should post pics on a bodybuilding forum.
> I’ll tell you like I’ve told others im no different in real life and if you want to find out let me know


😰. I know Kung Fu don’t mess with me!


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 6, 2022)

TedMez said:


> Lol. Bro I literally have Arnold’s knowledge when it comes to working out! You are tripping!


And now the backpedaling begins.  Try to inject a little humor amongst the ignorance and disrespect.  We are so beyond this it's not even funny.  Head on back to Snap or whatever bullshit social media app you frequent.  You can get all the virtual likes you'll ever need to fulfill you there.  This place isn't for you boy.


----------



## Signsin1 (Aug 6, 2022)

STFU and get back to your vigorous Steve videos


----------



## Dex (Aug 6, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> How is it that we workout hard as fuck and still think, "I'm not big enough" and punks like this think they are mass monsters. Sick fucking world we live in.


Bro, I don't know if all kids are smaller (muscle) now or if it is just since I'm in a wealthy area. The kids in high school are fucking small compared to when I went. I look at the football and basketball teams and I'm just confused.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 6, 2022)

This kid definitely watched MPMD


----------



## TedMez (Aug 6, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> This kid definitely watched MPMD


Yeah bro I love his natty or not videos!


----------



## Dex (Aug 6, 2022)

TedMez said:


> Lol. Bro I literally have Arnold’s knowledge when it comes to working out! You are tripping!


Now that is funny! lolz


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Aug 6, 2022)

Now he's trolling, time to go


----------



## Yano (Aug 6, 2022)

Here this should shut you up ,, I'm not a body builder , never have been , check my log I do 0 bicep work unless im fucking off or goofing around ...

your bicep measures 15.5 on your own admission ... now granted im an old man and a bit of a potato

sitting here at the computer on a non work out day , farting into the same cushion playing video games my bi's are 18 and my forearms are 15

So for the final time ... no your arms are not a decent size.


----------



## TedMez (Aug 6, 2022)

Yano said:


> Here this should shut you up ,, I'm not a body builder , never have been , check my log I do 0 bicep work unless im fucking off or goofing around ...
> 
> your bicep measures 15.5 on your own admission ... now granted im an old man and a bit of a potato
> 
> ...


Nonsense! You sound like a jealous hater to me!


----------



## Dex (Aug 6, 2022)

Yano said:


> Here this should shut you up ,, I'm not a body builder , never have been , check my log I do 0 bicep work unless im fucking off or goofing around ...
> 
> your bicep measures 15.5 on your own admission ... now granted im an old man and a bit of a potato
> 
> ...


My forearms are only an inch smaller than my biceps. You need to masturbate more! lol


----------



## Dex (Aug 6, 2022)

FYI, from my experience, 18" is the number to be considered a "decent size". I believe Vin might have been close in his prime.


----------



## TedMez (Aug 6, 2022)

Dex said:


> My forearms are only an inch smaller than my biceps. You need to masturbate more! lol


Can excessive fapping lead to bigger arms though? Maybe I should give that a shot!


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 6, 2022)

TedMez said:


> Nonsense! You sound like a jealous hater to me!


Jealous of all this huh


----------



## TedMez (Aug 6, 2022)

Dex said:


> FYI, from my experience, 18" is the number to be considered a "decent size". I believe Vin might have been close in his prime.


On a serious note, I don’t even think 18” arms are naturally obtainable lean.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 6, 2022)

TedMez said:


> On a serious note, I don’t even think 18” arms are naturally obtainable lean.


That’s what your dumbass gets for thinking


----------



## TedMez (Aug 6, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Jealous of all this huh


Yeah bro I look like beast!


TedMez said:


> On a serious note, I don’t even think 18” arms are naturally obtainable lean.


RiR0 I’m not trolling anymore, you and I both know 18” lean arms are not obtainable naturally for 99.99% of people. Plus why would you want arms that big that’s nasty.


----------



## Dex (Aug 6, 2022)

TedMez said:


> On a serious note, I don’t even think 18” arms are naturally obtainable lean.


I guess depends on genetics and how tall as well. At my height, 18" can be achieved natty. Can my genes do it? I have yet to find that out. lol I got up to just under 17" at 212lbs 5 years ago. That was my biggest.


----------



## TedMez (Aug 6, 2022)

Dex said:


> I guess depends on genetics and how tall as well. At my height, 18" can be achieved natty. Can my genes do it? I have yet to find that out. lol I got up to just under 17" at 212lbs 5 years ago. That was my biggest.


Yeah that’s true. Obviously if your very tall than it’s different. But for someone of average height, 18 inch lean arms would be absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## CJ (Aug 6, 2022)

I lost a 1/2" during my cut. Only at 15.5". Guess I should bring them up...


----------



## Dex (Aug 6, 2022)

CJ said:


> I lost a 1/2" during my cut. Only at 15.5". Guess I should bring them up...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't even want to measure mine. Probably below 15" after this cut. I don't think I lost much during the cut but prior to when I didn't workout for a few years, I lost 2".


----------



## CJ (Aug 6, 2022)

Dex said:


> I don't even want to measure mine. Probably below 15" after this cut. I don't think I lost much during the cut but prior to when I didn't workout for a few years, I lost 2".


I dunno, it really shocked me when I just measured. I thought for sure I had gained, but it was just the illusion of leaning out


----------



## TedMez (Aug 6, 2022)

CJ said:


> I lost a 1/2" during my cut. Only at 15.5". Guess I should bring them up...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah man I know I got clowned on for my arms being 15.5” inches. But bro your arms look good af. Plus you look lean. Not sure why people seem to think that it’s a super small measurement. It’s not lol. People here seem to think everyone should be walking around with 18” arms. I know I’m viewed as a noob here which is fine but I know enough to say that.


----------



## CJ (Aug 6, 2022)

TedMez said:


> Nah man I know I got clowned on for my arms being 15.5” inches. But bro your arms look good af. Plus you look lean. Not sure why people seem to think that it’s a super small measurement. It’s not lol. People here seem to think everyone should be walking around with 18” arms.


I almost never measure anything, I don't really care.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Aug 6, 2022)

TedMez said:


> Plus why would you want arms that big that’s nasty.


A body building forum isn't for you.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 6, 2022)

TedMez said:


> Nah man I know I got clowned on for my arms being 15.5” inches. But bro your arms look good af. Plus you look lean. Not sure why people seem to think that it’s a super small measurement. It’s not lol. People here seem to think everyone should be walking around with 18” arms. I know I’m viewed as a noob here which is fine but I know enough to say that.


I don’t think your arms 15. Yours are maybe 12-13

You have no definition, no muscle. 
I know fat people with 20inch arms it’s not impressive.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 6, 2022)

TedMez said:


> Yeah bro I look like beast!
> 
> RiR0 I’m not trolling anymore, you and I both know 18” lean arms are not obtainable naturally for 99.99% of people. Plus why would you want arms that big that’s nasty.


You don’t know shit about obtainable. You’ve been doing fuck all for a year and a half. Stfu you know nothing. 
I don’t believe it’s obtainable for you on every ped known to man let alone natural


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 6, 2022)

You know who makes comments about being big being nasty? 
Little fuck boys who will never have big anything anyway


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 6, 2022)

This child knows what’s obtainable 😂


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Aug 6, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> You know who makes comments about being big being nasty?
> Little fuck boys who will never have big anything anyway


That's what I don't get; he came to a forum comprised of people trying to get big or get big lifts, and thinks like this.

What was the fucking point


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 6, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> That's what I don't get; he came to a forum comprised of people trying to get big or get big lifts, and thinks like this.
> 
> What was the fucking point


He doesn’t truly believe it’s gross though. He’s just back peddling and making excuses because we hit his ass with reality about not looking likes he’s ever picked up a weight


----------



## TedMez (Aug 6, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I don’t think your arms 15. Yours are maybe 12-13
> 
> You have no definition, no muscle.
> I know fat people with 20inch arms it’s not impressive.


Your wrong they are actually 10 inches!


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 6, 2022)

TedMez said:


> Your right they are actually 10 inches!


That’s about the only honest thing you’ve said about yourself


----------



## TedMez (Aug 6, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> He doesn’t truly believe it’s gross though. He’s just back peddling and making excuses because we hit his ass with reality about not looking likes he’s ever picked up a weight


Bro no women will ever look at an 18 inch arm and say that’s so attractive. They will be freaked out by that shit.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 6, 2022)

TedMez said:


> Bro no women will ever look at an 18 inch arm and say that’s so attractive. They will be freaked out by that shit.


You only say that because you’ve never experienced what it’s like to even look like you work out. 
I’ve never had a problem with women. In fact put me and you in room together filled with women and I’ll guarantee you won’t even get a glance


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 6, 2022)

I’m sure they just can’t keep their hands off all this


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 6, 2022)

You don’t even look like you’ve finished puberty


----------



## TedMez (Aug 6, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> You only say that because you’ve never experienced what it’s like to even look like you work out.
> I’ve never had a problem with women. In fact put me and you in room together filled with women and I’ll guarantee you won’t even get a glance


Highly doubt that bud. You probably over here looking like Jason Blaha lmao.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 6, 2022)

TedMez said:


> Highly doubt that bud. You probably over here looking like Jason Blaha lmao.


Sure thing 😂


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 6, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Sure thing 😂


blahas a legend


----------



## TedMez (Aug 6, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I’m sure they just can’t keep their hands off all this


They can’t your right 😉


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 6, 2022)

TedMez said:


> They can’t your right 😉


The girls at your middle school don’t count


----------



## Yano (Aug 6, 2022)

TedMez said:


> Bro no women will ever look at an 18 inch arm and say that’s so attractive. They will be freaked out by that shit.


In all honesty the first time we saw each other get undressed it wasn't how big my arms were she was asking about ....   🥳


----------



## TODAY (Aug 6, 2022)

TedMez said:


> Bro no women will ever look at an 18 inch arm and say that’s so attractive. They will be freaked out by that shit.


Show me the polling data 😂

Here's a tip, bud:

The things that your mother tells you to set your troubled mind at ease do not apply to or represent all women everywhere.


----------



## TedMez (Aug 6, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> The girls at your middle school don’t count


The kids in your basement don’t either!


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 6, 2022)

TedMez said:


> The kids in your basement don’t either!


You know who you usually see skinny low testosterone white guys with?


----------



## TODAY (Aug 6, 2022)

Also, when you make totalizing statements about "what women want", you reveal your lack of experience with actual women.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 6, 2022)

Here’s your dating pool.


----------



## TedMez (Aug 6, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Show me the polling data 😂
> 
> Here's a tip, bud:
> 
> The things that your mother tells you to set your troubled mind at ease do not apply to or represent all women everywhere.





RiR0 said:


> Here’s your dating pool.


Post a pic of yourself bud. Guarantee I’ve had more girls in the last 3 years than you have had in your entire life.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 6, 2022)

In a deficit off drugs and depleted


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 6, 2022)

TedMez said:


> Post a pic of yourself bud. Guarantee I’ve had more girls in the last 3 years than you have had in your entire life.


lets see these girls


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 6, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> In a deficit off drugs and depleted


what the hell is in that tri?


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 6, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> lets see these girls


Already did it for him


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 6, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Already did it for him


u should do a arm thread


----------



## TedMez (Aug 6, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> In a deficit off drugs and depleted


If that’s actually you, you look crazy. But you look freaky af. Only girls with fetishes want that lmao.


----------



## TODAY (Aug 6, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> what the hell is in that tri?


It's full to the brim with vagina repellant 😭


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 6, 2022)

TedMez said:


> If that’s actually you, you look crazy. But you look freaky af.


Don’t worry you’ll never have that problem


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 6, 2022)

TedMez said:


> If that’s actually you, you look crazy. But you look freaky af. Only girls with fetishes want that lmao.


freaky in a sexual way?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 6, 2022)

TedMez said:


> If that’s actually you, you look crazy. But you look freaky af. Only girls with fetishes want that lmao.


all girls want muscles u dumb fuck


----------



## Yano (Aug 6, 2022)

But but but ,, it's all about body positivity !!! ....... 

No no its fucking not ..... there  are some things that are not , will not and should not ever be viewed at as ... positive.

Case in point


----------



## TODAY (Aug 6, 2022)

Yano said:


> But but but ,, it's all about body positivity !!! .......
> 
> No no its fucking not ..... there  are some things that are not , will not and should not ever be viewed at as ... positive.
> 
> ...


I like the coat


----------



## TedMez (Aug 6, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Don’t worry you’ll never have that problem


Wouldn’t want to ever look like that though. Impressive but way too much. Kinda surprised a dude like you spends hours a day being a clown on online though.


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 6, 2022)

Yano said:


> But but but ,, it's all about body positivity !!! .......
> 
> No no its fucking not ..... there  are some things that are not , will not and should not ever be viewed at as ... positive.
> 
> ...


Third time this week I’ve thrown up in my mouth after seeing a pic. Dammit Yano.


----------



## TedMez (Aug 6, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> freaky in a sexual way?


Yes 🤤


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 6, 2022)

TedMez said:


> Yes 🤤


what is it that u want ted?


----------



## Yano (Aug 6, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Third time this week I’ve thrown up in my mouth after seeing a pic. Dammit Yano.


Boy got some tig ol bittys ,, I laughed my fucking ass off when i googled body positive and that fucking image popped up ... WTF world hahahaha.


----------



## TODAY (Aug 6, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> what is it that u want ted?


He just wants to be held


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 6, 2022)

TedMez said:


> Wouldn’t want to ever look like that though. Impressive but way too much. Kinda surprised a dude like you spends hours a day being a clown on online though.


Don’t worry you’ll never even look like you workout let alone like me. 

A clown? I’m more than helpful here. 
I’m surprised you think you have muscle mass yet here we are


----------



## TedMez (Aug 6, 2022)

TODAY said:


> He just wants to be held


Fr


----------



## TedMez (Aug 6, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Don’t worry you’ll never even look like you workout let alone like me.
> 
> A clown? I’m more than helpful here.
> I’m surprised you think you have muscle mass yet here we are


Keep telling yourself that little buddy.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 6, 2022)

TedMez said:


> Keep telling yourself that little buddy.


Seriously?


----------



## TedMez (Aug 6, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Seriously?


Bro there’s nothing even bad with that picture lmao. I’m happy af with how I looked there. I know I’m not huge but you cant hate on that picture. Nothing special but absolutely nothing bad lol. Just making yourself look stupid when you call me “anorexic” and “built like a 14 year old”. The roids must have impacted your cognitive functions.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 6, 2022)

TedMez said:


> Bro there’s nothing even bad with that picture lmao. I’m happy af with how I looked there. I know I’m not huge but you cant hate on that picture. The roids must have impacted your cognitive functions.


😂 your mom must have impacted yours. 
Where’s any appreciable muscle? 
You don’t look like you’ve ever held a weight besides maybe that 10lb db. 
Your trying to flex your girls arms, sucking in your gut and poking out you flat chest. 

You don’t look like you’ve even finished puberty. 

What are you proud of? 

Is this what your weak ass soft pussy generation considers an accomplishment? 

What are you proud of a participation trophy


----------



## TedMez (Aug 6, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> 😂 your mom must have impacted yours.
> Where’s any appreciable muscle?
> You don’t look like you’ve ever held a weight besides maybe that 10lb db.
> Your trying to flex your girls arms, sucking in your gut and poking out you flat chest.
> ...


You’re a weird little man. Bro is blind or something.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 6, 2022)

Honestly you even stand like retard 😂 
What are you doing with your arms? 
Can you not figure out how to lower them and stand like a normal person


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 6, 2022)

TedMez said:


> You’re a weird little man. Bro is blind or something.


😂 😂 😂 
What’s the opposite of muscle dysmorphia
All you little fuckers have it


----------



## TedMez (Aug 6, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Honestly you even stand like retard 😂
> What are you doing with your arms?
> Can you not figure out how to lower them and stand like a normal person


What can I say I’m simply built different. Why do you abuse steroids and roid rage on the internet?


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 6, 2022)

TedMez said:


> What can I say I’m simply built different. Why do you abuse steroids and roid rage on the internet?


Built different 😂 
Like two twigs sticking out of a potato sack


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 6, 2022)

Lower your arms you look ridiculous


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 6, 2022)

I’m embarrassed for you


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 6, 2022)

Built? You’re not built


----------



## TedMez (Aug 6, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Built different 😂
> Like two twigs sticking out of a potato sack


Keep telling yourself that. We both know it’s not true bud.


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 6, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> What the shitty encyclopedia of bodybuilding 😂


I'm guilty of that. Bought it about 5 years ago.😁 Some good history in it but a lot of bullshit as well. Got a little spazy after watching pumping iron. 😄


----------



## TedMez (Aug 6, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I’m embarrassed for you


I’m embarrassed for you. You gotta be the biggest loser I’ve ever met. You spend all day in the gym and then come home and be an complete asshole online lol.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 6, 2022)

TedMez said:


> Keep telling yourself that. We both know it’s not true bud.


Have you seen your pics 😂


----------



## TedMez (Aug 6, 2022)

TedMez said:


> I’m embarrassed for you. You gotta be the biggest loser I’ve ever met. You spend all day in the gym and then come home and be an complete asshole online lol.


Never talked to anybody as aggressive as you. I’m sure you have lots of friends!


----------



## TedMez (Aug 6, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Have you seen your pics 😂


Yes I have you keep posting them every second lmao


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 6, 2022)

TedMez said:


> Yes I have you keep posting them every second lmao


I’m just trying to get you to see what the world does. 
You’d fit right in at planet fitness


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Aug 6, 2022)

TedMez said:


> Bro no women will ever look at an 18 inch arm and say that’s so attractive. They will be freaked out by that shit.


16.5 inches here I’ve had random women complement my arms. Workout harder and you may find out.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 6, 2022)

TedMez said:


> Never talked to anybody as aggressive as you. I’m sure you have lots of friends!


I do they’re just not little bitches. 
My wife has thicker skin than you. 
What a soft pussy generation. 
What’s your testosterone level .5


----------



## TedMez (Aug 6, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I do they’re just not little bitches.
> My wife has thicker skin than you.
> What a soft pussy generation.
> What’s your testosterone level .5


You say that but every time I respond to you, you keep coming back angry lmao. Stop contradicting yourself. Not a very smart dude.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 6, 2022)

TedMez said:


> You say that but every time I respond to you, you keep coming back angry lmao. Stop contradicting yourself


You don’t know what that word means or how to properly use it. 
“You’re aggressive, you’re angry, you’re an asshole”
How can a male be such a soft pussy 😂


----------



## TedMez (Aug 6, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> You don’t know what that word means or how to properly use it.
> “You’re aggressive, you’re angry, you’re an asshole”
> How can a male be such a soft pussy 😂


Bro your soft af. Somebody says something that upsets you, you post instantly. Like bro you posted my picture like fucking 5 times trying to prove me wrong.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 6, 2022)

TedMez said:


> Bro your soft af. Somebody says something that upsets you, you post instantly. Like bro you posted my picture like fucking 5 times trying to prove me wrong.


😂 
Come to Atlanta and see how soft I am little boy


----------



## TedMez (Aug 6, 2022)

TedMez said:


> Bro your soft af. Somebody says something that upsets you, you post instantly. Like bro you posted my picture like fucking 5 times trying to prove me wrong.


Like my man, do you realize that nobody acts in the manner you do on this forum. It’s because you got some screws loose in the head. It’s so obvious. Quite frankly, it’s rather concerning. You have an obsession with trying to bring me down.


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 6, 2022)

TedMez said:


> Bro your soft af. Somebody says something that upsets you, you post instantly. Like bro you posted my picture like fucking 5 times trying to prove me wrong.


You have been on here 2 straight days doing just that. 😏


----------



## TedMez (Aug 6, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> 😂
> Come to Atlanta and see how soft I am little boy


All I gotta do is run for 30 seconds and you will be outta breath lmao.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 6, 2022)

TedMez said:


> All I gotta do is run for 30 seconds and you will be outta breath lmao.


You think? Let’s see.


----------



## TedMez (Aug 6, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> You have been on here 2 straight days doing just that. 😏


Show me lmao. This is my first time in here in 3 days lmao. You don’t see me commenting on peoples post being a douchebag lmao.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 6, 2022)

TedMez said:


> Show me lmao. This is my first time in here in 3 days lmao. You don’t see me commenting on peoples post being a douchebag lmao.


Calm down noodles


----------



## TODAY (Aug 6, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Calm down noodles


I giggled.


----------



## TedMez (Aug 6, 2022)

I know Mr. roid rage, ain’t talking.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 6, 2022)

TedMez said:


> I know Mr. roid rage, ain’t talking.


About what? This? 
Oh wait you think the difference between me and you is the drugs?


----------



## TedMez (Aug 6, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> About what? This?
> Oh wait you think the difference between me and you is the drugs?


And your shrunken balls too!


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 6, 2022)

TedMez said:


> And your shrunken balls too!


Mine might be shrunken but yours haven’t even dropped


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 6, 2022)

TedMez said:


> I know Mr. roid rage, ain’t talking.


You might be right. I didn't check when it was posted. But you remind me of the guys that get drunk at the bar and brag about all the money they make. Buy chicks a bunch of shots and gets all pissed off because they all go home with the guys that gave them 3 minutes of attention. Your persona of being this alpha male is kinda funny. Because you and everyone here knows it's bullshit. But luckily your married so you say. Granted you probably have separate accounts and her money is hers. She probably goes out with the girls all the time doing who knows what. Do a little snooping and you might find out she has a suga daddy and it's not you. 😁


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 6, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> You might be right. I didn't check when it was posted. But you remind me of the guys that get drunk at the bar and brag about all the money they make. Buy chicks a bunch of shots and gets all pissed off because they all go home with the guys that gave them 3 minutes of attention. Your persona of being this alpha male is kinda funny. Because you and everyone here knows it's bullshit. But luckily your married so you say. Granted you probably have separate accounts and her money is hers. She probably goes out with the girls all the time doing who knows what. Do a little snooping and you might find out she has a suga daddy and it's not you. 😁


What? This 14 year old says he’s married?


----------



## Signsin1 (Aug 6, 2022)

TedMez said:


> Bro no women will ever look at an 18 inch arm and say that’s so attractive. They will be freaked out by that shit.





TedMez said:


> If that’s actually you, you look crazy. But you look freaky af. Only girls with fetishes want that lmao.


This dude doesnt get any decent pussy.. Women can tell right away he is just a little boy.. A little baby troll


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 6, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> What? This 14 year old says he’s married?


O shit I might of mixed up the trolls. My bad


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 6, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> O shit I might of mixed up the trolls. My bad


Hell they’re probably the same person anyway


----------



## TedMez (Aug 6, 2022)

Signsin1 said:


> This dude doesnt get any decent pussy.. Women can tell right away he is just a little boy.. A little baby troll


Cap bro I’m a playa


----------



## TedMez (Aug 6, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Hell they’re probably the same person anyway


He was talking about you 😂


----------



## Signsin1 (Aug 6, 2022)

TedMez said:


> Cap bro I’m a playa


You're a child.. A true lady would never give you the time of day


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 6, 2022)

Retard thinks i spend all day in the gym.
It’s about 30-45minutes 4 days a week. 
You don’t know anything about training hard though or training at all


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 6, 2022)

TedMez said:


> He was talking about you 😂


Nope! He was talking about another one of our retard resident trolls @Johnhandcock112


----------



## TODAY (Aug 6, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> O shit I might of mixed up the trolls. My bad


We need some sort of guidebook 😭


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 6, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Nope! He was talking about another one of our retard resident trolls @Johnhandcock112


Yeah that guy. This thread is about the little guy that pretends he's big right? Lives with his parents or cousin I think.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 6, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Yeah that guy. This thread is about the little guy that pretends he's big right? Lives with his parents or cousin I think.


That’s the one


----------



## Signsin1 (Aug 6, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Yeah that guy. This thread is about the little guy that pretends he's big right? Lives with his parents or cousin I think.


Tedmez is the only dude on the board that looks worse than Intel


----------



## TedMez (Aug 6, 2022)

Signsin1 said:


> Yeah that guy. This thread is about the little guy that pretends he's big right? Lives with his parents or cousin I think.


Yeah Im going into my senior year, why wouldn’t I live with my parents. Free residence!


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 6, 2022)

TedMez said:


> Yeah Im going into my senior year, why wouldn’t I live with my parents. Free residence!


Of highschool


----------



## TedMez (Aug 6, 2022)

Signsin1 said:


> Tedmez is the only dude on the board that looks worse than Intel
> 
> 
> View attachment 25948


Yeah well I got 15.5 inch arms so bite me 😎. I’m huuge!


----------



## TedMez (Aug 6, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Of highschool


Yeah.


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 6, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Of highschool


Hmmm.... Sounds like it's a cj matter now.


----------



## TedMez (Aug 6, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Hmmm.... Sounds like it's a cj matter now.


I’m 18 dawg.


----------



## TedMez (Aug 6, 2022)

TedMez said:


> Yeah Im going into my senior year, why wouldn’t I live with my parents. Free residence!


How you guys gonna “WTF” this. Stop acting like you guys weren’t living with your parents in high school.


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 6, 2022)

TedMez said:


> I’m 18 dawg.


Aww. Your retarded and got held back. My bad.


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 6, 2022)

TedMez said:


> How you guys gonna “WTF” this. Stop acting like you guys weren’t living with your parents in high school.


Moved out at 16


----------



## TedMez (Aug 6, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Aww. Your retarded and got held back. My bad.


Yeah because being an 18 year old as a senior is totally unheard of!


----------



## TedMez (Aug 6, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Moved out at 16


Congrats!


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 6, 2022)

TedMez said:


> Yeah because being an 18 year old as a senior is totally unheard of!


😄 Just messing with you baby boy. Good luck with adult hood. Luckily Mom and Dad are there for yeah.


----------



## Adrenolin (Aug 6, 2022)

TedMez said:


> I’m 18 dawg.


That doesn't matter.. you're not a contributing member.  You're a troll.  You should be banned.


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 6, 2022)

TedMez said:


> How you guys gonna “WTF” this. Stop acting like you guys weren’t living with your parents in high school.


Easy I just did.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 6, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> You mean of the most famous bodybuilders who had a huge effect on how people train even still to this day?


Haha.
They all know who that loser pos zyzz was though. 
Dude was trash


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 6, 2022)

TedMez said:


> Bro there’s nothing even bad with that picture lmao. I’m happy af with how I looked there. I know I’m not huge but you cant hate on that picture. Nothing special but absolutely nothing bad lol. Just making yourself look stupid when you call me “anorexic” and “built like a 14 year old”. The roids must have impacted your cognitive functions.


You look like shit


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 6, 2022)

TedMez said:


> Never talked to anybody as aggressive as you. I’m sure you have lots of friends!


All you little bitches keep using that word aggressive. It's not aggressive you're all just pussies.

Go be friends Valdosta. He's a sensitive little loser like yourself


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Aug 6, 2022)

With average house prices these days around 600-700K, I blame no-one for living at home still.
Both of my kids still do (25 and 28) though the oldest is finally house-shopping (and getting married)...


----------

